# Fibonacci-Folge Rekursive Berechnung



## dbohnen (25. Nov 2009)

Hi an alle!
Ich habe in der Uni die Aufgabe bekommen, dass mein Programm eine natürlich Zahl einliest und zu dieser Zahl die dazugehörige Fibonacci-Zahl rekursiv berechnet und dann ausgibt. Ausnahmen sollen abgefangen werden (keine Zahlen eingegeben) und mit einer Fehlermeldung zurückgegeben werden.

So jetzt habe ich folgendes Programm geschrieben: (siehe Quelltext!) und er gibt mir einen Fehler aus in Zeile 5. direkt nach meinem ";"...


> Quelltext entfernt!


Das ist die Fehlermeldung:
_Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 

	at Blatt6_Aufg3_RekursivFibonacci.main(Blatt6_Aufg3_RekursivFibonacci.java:8)
_

Hier jetzt der Quelltext:

```
public class Blatt6_Aufg3_RekursivFibonacci {

            Quelltext entfernt!	

}
```

Kann mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfe, was falsch ist?
MFG
dbohnen


----------



## ck2003 (25. Nov 2009)

Du hast die Methode "main" innerhalb deiner Methode "FiboRek". Schieb mal die Klammer aus Zeile 21 in Zeile 6.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2009)

die in 21 wird dort aber auch gebraucht, die von 20 gehört zum catch 
also nur in Zeile 6 noch eine } ergänzen


----------



## ck2003 (25. Nov 2009)

Ja ok, ich geb mich geschlagen  Hab mich von der Einrückung täuschen lassen ...


----------



## dbohnen (25. Nov 2009)

besten dank...
ich hab da zwischenzeitlich dann soviel rumprobiert mit "geschweiften" Klammern, dass ich dann den Überblick verloren hatte...
jetzt läuft es...
besten dank

dbohnen


----------



## Roland1980 (12. Aug 2010)

Hallo dbohnen! Wieso entfernst du den Quelltext? Er könnte anderen Nutzern doch sicher noch hilfreich sein, oder? Gruß, Roland


----------



## XHelp (12. Aug 2010)

Da der Thread vom letzten Jahr ist und dbohnen das letzte mal in März hier online war, wirst du von ihm wohl keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Gast2 (13. Aug 2010)

Naja - das ist ja auch so ziemlich das Standard Beispiel für rekursive Programmierung. Google spuckt da jede Menge Quellen aus, z.B.:
Fibonacci.java


----------



## dbohnen (16. Aug 2010)

Roland1980 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo dbohnen! Wieso entfernst du den Quelltext? Er könnte anderen Nutzern doch sicher noch hilfreich sein, oder? Gruß, Roland



@Roland1980
wir hatten innerhalb des kurses in der uni damals probleme mit plagiaten. ja auch ich habe mir anregungen aus dem internet und verschiedenen foren / communities geholt. diese habe ich dann aber umgebastelt und somit wieder eine eigenständige lösung erarbeitet. das war sicher nicht der eleganteste weg, für mich aber der beste. da ich wusste, dass einige meiner kommilitonen hier im forum mitlesen war es für mich damals reiner selbstschutz den quelltext den ich hatte, mit einigen unklarheiten, die hier im forum geklärt wurden, wieder zu entfernen.

mit freundlichen grüßen
dbohnen


----------



## ARadauer (16. Aug 2010)

wer will mir bei einem 8 Zeiler Beispiel, dass schon rund 10 Millionen Studenten gelöst haben, Plagiatsvorwürfe machen?

```
public class F {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      System.out.print(f(7));      
   }
   public static int f(int f){
      return (f<2)?f:f(f-1)+f(f-2);
   }
}
```


----------



## dbohnen (16. Aug 2010)

@ARadauer

da gab es dozenten, die das getan haben. mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
mfg


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> wer will mir bei einem 8 Zeiler Beispiel, dass schon rund 10 Millionen Studenten gelöst haben, Plagiatsvorwürfe machen?



Auch wenn die Studenten es nicht glauben: man merkt ziemlich schnell, ob die Lösung selber erarbeitet wurde, oder ob nur irgendwo kopiert. Aber die Quelle nachzuweisen bei einem 8-zeiler ist in der Tat unmöglich.


----------



## ARadauer (16. Aug 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn die Studenten es nicht glauben: man merkt ziemlich schnell, ob die Lösung selber erarbeitet wurde, oder ob nur irgendwo kopiert.


 wahrscheinlich spätestens wenn der student (f<2)?f:f(f-1)+f(f-2); erläutern soll ;-)


----------

